# My new rescue



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

Well I went and picked him up today. It took almost 2 hours to get there, we got lost getting there and comming back lol. Left the house at 6:00 and got back at 11:30 lol. He really needs a bath but that will have to wait till tommrow, right now he is in a crate seperated from the rest of my dogs. I know there should not be any contact between them. His hair is matted really bad (and he smells bad ), and around one of his eyes there seems to be swelling and no hair. Oh and he appears to be a malti-poo. I was told maybe a poodle but the hair on his ears are too straight to be full poodle. He appears to be solid white but he will probably have to be shaved. I am going to call the vet Monday and see if I make an appoitment for Monday evening. I have never had a rescue so what else should I have him tested for.

Rabies Shot
Anial Glads Checked
Ears Checked
Teeth Checked (isn't this how they tell their age?)
See if he is neutered
Heart worm check
Intestinal worms check (I am going to ask for a dewormer just in case)
His toe nails seem too long and are bleeding
Anything else I should add to the list.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations. You have such a big heart! 

When going to the Vet, bring a stool sample so they can test for giardia. 
xoxoxoxo

I hope all goes well with your beautiful family.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, congratulations! Cannot wait to see pictures of the little darling. Sounds like he has had a rough time poor baby. Bless you for taking him in.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Bless you and your big heart. I hope all is well with this guy and any probs are easy fixes for the vet visit. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Between what you thought of and what Kerry said, I think you have it covered except we have always gone ahead with all the vaccinations, not just rabies. Poor little guy. Is he eating and drinking ok? How is his temperament?

I honestly believe that these guys understand when their situation has changed for the better and there is going to be someone there to take care of them. Can't wait to see pictures. Be sure to take some before you clean him up too. The change is usually pretty amazing.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you for helping the little guy. and yes take before and after pictures


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Don't forget to take some "before" pictures so you can always remember what he looked liked when you adopted him.

I'd also get a blood panel done. That will tell your vet a lot about his overall health.


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I forgot the before pics  . I had to shave him almost down to the skin. On his belly and around his eye the skin is really rough/flaky could this be mange? I will post pics of him. I put a muzle on him to cut his hair, even though he did not offer to bite me since he has not had his shots yes I did not want to risk it. He also was covered in fleas and had a tick  , we got the tick off him. But I guess now I need to make sure they check for lime disease, and rocky mountain spoted fever? He seems like a very friendly dog


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

In the blood panel what should they test for?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (bell @ Jun 7 2009, 08:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787014


> In the blood panel what should they test for?[/B]


This explains what a basic blood panel shows:

http://www.bichonfriseusa.com/caninebloodwork.htm

Healthy dogs should get them regularly, seniors (over age 7) need them annually or even every six months.


----------

